# Echo srm2100 weed eater trouble....



## david w. (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a echo weed eater that bogs down when you try to give it all of the throttle.Do I need to get another carburetor for it?


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Mine did that and it was bad gas, I refilled and it still run rough for about half tank, but started running good again.

It could have been a bad mix ratio too, I barrowed the gas from a neighbor and it started bogging like you said.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 26, 2010)

Try fresh gas...new plug and replace air filter.


----------



## david w. (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay will do,Thanks guys.


----------



## david w. (Aug 26, 2010)

I also have problems with the gas primer bulb staying full and it doesn't want to idle.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 26, 2010)

If the above doesn't work might check for a clogged muffler or a hole somewhere in the fuel line.


----------



## wabbithunter (Aug 26, 2010)

Mine did the same thing.If you look there are two fule lines from the tank to the carb I replaced them and all was good.I have heard that this happens alot on the ones that are a few years old They get a small crack or hole and start sucking air when you give it the gas and bog down.There is a third line that goes to a air filter replace it to while you are at it.I have seen a few that the Rubber gromet that the lines go through into the tank starts to dry rot so if yours looks like its starting to rot a little replace it to and should be good to go.If that don't work clean the carb theres not much to them really easy to take apart and clean and put back together.And Replace the primer bulb while you have it apart.But from the ones I've seen most of them was a bad fuel line.


----------



## Rays123 (Aug 26, 2010)

does it run good at half throttle? will it idle?


----------



## david w. (Aug 26, 2010)

Rays123 said:


> does it run good at half throttle? will it idle?



I was messing with it awhile ago And I got it to idle and it will run good on half choke,but when you put it on full choke and give it all of the throttle it bogs down,But  if i press it half way it will run good.it just doesn't have the power to cut anything with.


----------



## Leroys Dakota (Aug 26, 2010)

It needs a new fuel filter and a carb tune. I work on these every day.

The fuel filter is causing the priming bulb to not act right, and the jets need to be adjusted on the carb.


----------



## david w. (Aug 26, 2010)

wabbithunter said:


> Mine did the same thing.If you look there are two fule lines from the tank to the carb I replaced them and all was good.I have heard that this happens alot on the ones that are a few years old They get a small crack or hole and start sucking air when you give it the gas and bog down.There is a third line that goes to a air filter replace it to while you are at it.I have seen a few that the Rubber gromet that the lines go through into the tank starts to dry rot so if yours looks like its starting to rot a little replace it to and should be good to go.If that don't work clean the carb theres not much to them really easy to take apart and clean and put back together.And Replace the primer bulb while you have it apart.But from the ones I've seen most of them was a bad fuel line.





The rubber gorment that you are talking is dry rotted.It leaks gas there.I went through and checked all of the lines and cleaned out the filter.


----------



## david w. (Aug 26, 2010)

Leroys Dakota said:


> It needs a new fuel filter and a carb tune. I work on these every day.
> 
> The fuel filter is causing the priming bulb to not act right, and the jets need to be adjusted on the carb.



Thank you.


----------



## Leroys Dakota (Aug 26, 2010)

And also the gas tank needs pressure to send fuel to the priming bulb, the rotted grommet is the cause for the bulb not staying full.


----------



## david w. (Aug 26, 2010)

Leroys Dakota said:


> And also the gas tank needs pressure to send fuel to the priming bulb, the rotted grommet is the cause for the bulb not staying full.



Yeah it does leak gas bad there.Its real soft and comes up out of the tank.I have to push it back down.


----------



## wabbithunter (Aug 26, 2010)

When you replace that grommet go ahead and replace those lines they get dried out and hard and can break real easy.These will run for ever but all that I have seen need the grommet and lines replaced at some time.I wouldn't mess with the carb unless this does not fix it.This will only coast you a few dollars.


----------



## david w. (Aug 26, 2010)

wabbithunter said:


> When you replace that grommet go ahead and replace those lines they get dried out and hard and can break real easy.These will run for ever but all that I have seen need the grommet and lines replaced at some time.I wouldn't mess with the carb unless this does not fix it.This will only coast you a few dollars.




Will do thanks.


----------



## mattech (Aug 26, 2010)

I have an echo and home depot sells "tune up" kits for about twelve bucks. I come with a spark plug, air anf fuel filter. just make sure you get the correct kit as the fileters are slightly different. In my opinion they should add that fuel grommet to the kit as mine is starting to go bad, the rubber is getting real soft and worn out.


----------



## david w. (Aug 26, 2010)

mattech said:


> I have an echo and home depot sells "tune up" kits for about twelve bucks. I come with a spark plug, air anf fuel filter. just make sure you get the correct kit as the fileters are slightly different. In my opinion they should add that fuel grommet to the kit as mine is starting to go bad, the rubber is getting real soft and worn out.



Thanks,I will go check with them first.


----------



## Leroys Dakota (Aug 26, 2010)

Actually, you can't tune the carb without a specific tool. I honestly believe you can take it back to home depot. You would not believe the old stuff that they take back.


----------



## Rays123 (Aug 27, 2010)

Leroys Dakota said:


> Actually, you can't tune the carb without a specific tool. I honestly believe you can take it back to home depot. You would not believe the old stuff that they take back.



you can use a pair of pliers to adjust it if need be, I just ordered a 4 pk of grommets on ebay last night for $7

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-HOLE-FUEL-LIN...554?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b2e34242


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah...I just replaced the grommet on my echo hedge trimmer.  Cost all of $2 at Ed's (I think that is the name) in Stockbridge.

Maybe we should get a class action lawsuit to have echo replace all these grommets for free   j/k


----------



## sniper22 (Aug 30, 2010)

The fuel line kit cost about 12.00, most likely you will have to replace the carb-59.00. Do it yourself and save 25.00. I have the same model and had the same problem. Let the dealer "rebuild" the carb after i replaced the lines, gromett and filter. they charged me 57.00 and its hard to start. The primer bulb base gets clogged and can't be cleaned well enough. Once you start trying to adjust the high and low mixture screws it's never the same.


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 30, 2010)

lotta times its the exhaust port next to the cylinder or the screen in the muffler. take the exhaust off to where you can see the cylinder. pull the cord until cylinder is out of sight. take a small brush or similar and scrape all carbon build up out. pull the cord to flush debris. pull cord to expose the cylider. usually the port is a small perfect rectangle. you will know if this your problem by placing your hand close to the exhaust and see if it is flowing good. and those primer bulbs and gas lines do go bad. good info above.


----------



## Leroys Dakota (Aug 30, 2010)

sniper22 said:


> Once you start trying to adjust the high and low mixture screws it's never the same.



You just need some 'sperience.


----------



## F14Gunner (Aug 31, 2010)

georgia_357 said:


> If the above doesn't work might check for a clogged muffler or a hole somewhere in the fuel line.


Remove the muffler and place in a can of gas, Not much just enough to get inside it and burn it out. The oil bulid up will cause it to bogg . Fixes them most of the time if plug and fresh gas is good.


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 31, 2010)

My sthil did the same thing and I went to get a rebuild kit for the carb but they didn't have it so I just bought a new carb for 29 bucks.10 min to change and runs like a top.


----------



## sniper22 (Aug 31, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by sniper22  
Once you start trying to adjust the high and low mixture screws it's never the same. 

You just need some 'sperience.  



I'm not that far away, be glad to let someone show me? I have'nt corrected it yet and need to use it in the next day or so.


----------

